# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Përshkruaj forumistin paraprak me nje fjalë nr.2

## busavata

pasi qe  u mbyll tema me te njejtin emer , edhe i dimi regullat ...
vazhdojme... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Maksimum......

----------


## busavata

*TURBO*

----------


## elonesa

rrebel :perqeshje: :P

----------


## e panjohura

Toksore :perqeshje:  ...

----------


## RockStar

E embel .....

----------


## izabella

uaua teme e re sa mire se eshte e lezetshme kjo teme.....

i sjellshem

----------


## maryp

simaptike....

----------


## izabella

e respektueshme......

----------


## e panjohura

Thot qe i doli gjumi,e nuk pranon qe i bera zile une!

----------


## izabella

hahaha pse ti me paske bere zile thashe si ka mundesi qe me doli gjumi vete.....

e dashur...

----------


## prenceedi

irraggiungibile..........

----------


## e panjohura

Mix-shkronjash!hahaha

----------


## maryp

me karakter te forte

----------


## elonesa

Hmm ???????  kokfort  me  duket  se  eshte  se  di  sigurt  hehehhe

----------


## maryp

jam cik.. e kam kete difekt  :buzeqeshje: 

planetare........

----------


## elonesa

e sjellshme   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alem_de

Engjellushe...........

----------


## izabella

punetor......

----------


## e panjohura

izabella
Frigacake  :perqeshje:

----------

